# No more UVB. Tegu by window



## Jack Curry (Apr 16, 2017)

Now that it has stated to stay lighter longer I have stopped using UVB lights for my lizards. I've had the UVB light off for my beardie for about 2 weeks and he seems to be doing great. So I moved my Tegu over to the other window and haven't had any problems. These windows get plenty of sunlight all day. I don't think this would be a problem because I guess it simulate how it would be in the "wild". Let me know if you think I should put his light back on his tank. Also I have a 100w basking lamp, I used to have a 150w but we are using it for our chicks right now. I will probably give the Tegu the 150w light back after the chicks go outside. Is 100w good for now though? He can get about a foot away from it. Let me hear your opinions or advice please.


----------



## viejo (Apr 19, 2017)

Unfortunately window glass blocks UVB rays.


----------



## beantickler (Apr 19, 2017)

I agree with viejo... Most window glass has a UV blocker. It wont block 100% but it will block most...


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 23, 2017)

Glass doesn't need a "UV blocker" per se, it has enough impurities that it "naturally" absorbs UV. There can be some transmission, but it is going to be minimal. There's a reason why you can't tan behind regular glass..... Even ultra-clear glass absorbs a significant amount of UV.


----------



## Guman (Jan 27, 2018)

viejo said:


> Unfortunately window glass blocks UVB rays.


What he said!!!


----------

